# Removing front AND back Bowties



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

The rear I Believe is held on by double sided tape you'll need to pry it off. The front you'll have to pop open the hood because it's held in by 2 bolts and clipped in


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

If you remove the front its going to look stupid, unless you remove the entire bar and get a custom grille to fill the whole area

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> If you remove the front its going to look stupid, unless you remove the entire bar and get a custom grille to fill the whole area
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



im not debadging, i just need to take both bowties off so they can be painted. then i will reinstall.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Tape around the front  The rear is double sided tape and I believe a clip type device that passes through the trunk lid (Probably just a little rod to keep it in place)


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh.. in that case look at my garage. I painted both of mine and you don't need to remove them. I used high quality engine enamel paint and just covered it with tape and cut it out along the chrome section, turned out awesome and hasn't flaked at all... Dupont Enamel Paint, 4 coast flat black and 2 coats clear

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> The rear I Believe is held on by double sided tape you'll need to pry it off. The front you'll have to pop open the hood because it's held in by 2 bolts and clipped in


if thats right the one thats held with tape or adhesive use a heat guy and warm it up and take fish line and slide behind it, pops rights off and wont damage paint just buff off the remaining glue


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> Oh.. in that case look at my garage. I painted both of mine and you don't need to remove them. I used high quality engine enamel paint and just covered it with tape and cut it out along the chrome section, turned out awesome and hasn't flaked at all... Dupont Enamel Paint, 4 coast flat black and 2 coats clear
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The Thing is my Cruze is Luxo blue and i want the bowtie to match the body colour. and the guy who is painting offered to do it for free if i just bring in the bowties. since they are attached with an adhesive, how much of a headache is it going to be to reinstall properly? should i just offer to pay him to do it to avoid uninstalling?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just do the work for him. I would tape up the entire bow tie and use a hobby knife to cut out the tape over the gold. Tape up some newspapers around it and have him spray it.
You don't need to cover a big area, just enough to catch over spray.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

It'll be a prick to remove the adhesive and reapply it and still look good IMHO. I'd take it to him, tape it up in the parking lot and have him paint it while on. Then give him a nice tip for the complication.
Mike


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

i like those suggestions! thats probably the route ill take. i guess ill need to leave my car there overnight though, right?
Ill post some pics when its done.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

MDee said:


> i like those suggestions! thats probably the route ill take. i guess ill need to leave my car there overnight though, right?
> Ill post some pics when its done.


Ahh I've removed both my front and back no problem. Spray a little goo be gone on the top and let it soak in. Both are held in with double sided tape. No screws. Just use fishing line for the rear and be patient. The front just use a small flat head screw driver and gently pry it off. Take it easy and they will come off. Much easier to paint removed. Get some 20 lb 3m double side tape from walmart and stick em back on. Too easy.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

the guy doing the painting says his shop specializes in detailing like this. hes gonna deal with uninstall and reinstall for me. and hes gonna debadge "cruze" for me as well.


----------

